# RPL for ICT Business Analyst / System Analyst



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi All,

This is my first post so please be kind!

I am currently in the very early stages of the migration process, in that I have spoken to a migration agent and had an initial assessment which suggests that I can apply via RPL as an ICT BA (I have a degree, but its nothing to do with my professional experience).

I can only go through the RPL route come September (2012) as I require 6 years relevant experience. Although I am looking to start the paperwork now to get it submitted to ACS for assessment as soon as September kicks in.

My 6 years of experience is made up of 4 years of working as a systems analyst and the most recent 2 years as working as a project manager/business analyst with a heavy ICT focus.

I understand the RPL process is very thorough and very tough but I was wondering whether, based on the above experience, I would have an option of applying under Systems Analyst route as well as the Business Analyst route (so, can I pick which occupation I apply under).

I am looking to relocate to Perth to join family there. Not sure if that makes a difference but I understand that both of these occupations are on the WA skilled occupation list as well as the national list.

Any advise from anyone who has gone through the RPL route, particulalry as an ICT business/systems analyst, would be really appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

gav7red said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post so please be kind!
> 
> ...


My wife had got herself assessed as ICT business analyst. She is in BI domain and works on informatica, oracle & other BI tools. If your previous experience is as an analyst then go ahead and select ICT BA as ur ANZSCO. Good luck


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

gav7red said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Systems Analyst is not in WA skilled list. only ICT BA is in WA skilled list.

However both are in the national skill list.


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

Many thanks for your replies, greatly appreciated.

The roles that have made up my last 6 years of experience have been:
Implementation analyst
Lead analyst developer
Project manager/business analyst

If only the BA role is on the WA list then i guess that would be my best bet 



prgopala said:


> My wife had got herself assessed as ICT business analyst. She is in BI domain and works on informatica, oracle & other BI tools. If your previous experience is as an analyst then go ahead and select ICT BA as ur ANZSCO. Good luck


Prgopala, did your wife go via the rpl route or did she use qualifications?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

gav7red said:


> Many thanks for your replies, greatly appreciated.
> 
> The roles that have made up my last 6 years of experience have been:
> Implementation analyst
> ...


She went through the RPL route since she has a science degree. But both the degrees were assessed as comparable to an ICT. So i would suggest you to go through RPL in case your degree is not an ICT degree.(like Computer engineering etc)


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> She went through the RPL route since she has a science degree. But both the degrees were assessed as comparable to an ICT. So i would suggest you to go through RPL in case your degree is not an ICT degree.(like Computer engineering etc)


Yes, my degree is not ICT related in any way unfortunately! So RPL it is.

What was your wife's experience with RPL? I understand it is very tough and you need to be very detailed. Did she use a migration agent to assist or complete all of the documentation and submit it herself?

I know that there are agents that you can hire to just assist with the RPL assessments, but that is an additional AUD$800, which is more than the assessment costs, so would like to think I can do this without an agent but at the same time want to get it right first time.

Thanks again for you help, its very much appreciated.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

:focus:


gav7red said:


> Yes, my degree is not ICT related in any way unfortunately! So RPL it is.
> 
> What was your wife's experience with RPL? I understand it is very tough and you need to be very detailed. Did she use a migration agent to assist or complete all of the documentation and submit it herself?
> 
> ...


Well we both did the assessment through agent. Yeah agents charge a lot, but you can sit back and let them do the leg work. Or you can do it on your own. No big deal. All you need is education qualifications documents, experience letter from your company etc and you are good to apply. What more, from 28th may they have made their entire process online, so no need to submit them any hard copies of your documents. Only scanned copied need to be uploaded.
Go ahead, good luck.


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> :focus:
> 
> Well we both did the assessment through agent. Yeah agents charge a lot, but you can sit back and let them do the leg work. Or you can do it on your own. No big deal. All you need is education qualifications documents, experience letter from your company etc and you are good to apply. What more, from 28th may they have made their entire process online, so no need to submit them any hard copies of your documents. Only scanned copied need to be uploaded.
> Go ahead, good luck.


Thats great, many thanks for the advice... I think i'll start the paperwork this weekend!


----------



## Amar1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Project Manager Vs ICT BA-What to choose*

Hi,

My brother is Oracle Apps Functional Consultant with 8 yrs exp. He degree is in Commerce and Masters in MBA-Finance. He applied under ICT Business Analyst and RPL with project works. He got skill assessment +ve for the same. 



Can you list down your roles & responsibilities for Project Manager ?

Regards,
Amar


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Amar1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My brother is Oracle Apps Functional Consultant with 8 yrs exp. He degree is in Commerce and Masters in MBA-Finance. He applied under ICT Business Analyst and RPL with project works. He got skill assessment +ve for the same.
> 
> ...


Hi,

check out the below link
http://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/135112.php


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

Amar1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My brother is Oracle Apps Functional Consultant with 8 yrs exp. He degree is in Commerce and Masters in MBA-Finance. He applied under ICT Business Analyst and RPL with project works. He got skill assessment +ve for the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,

As per spin's post above; there is an ict PM occupation code but this doesn't appear on the SOL so i will be concentrating on my ict BA responsibilities instead... Defining requirements, performing gap analysis, translating IT requirements in to functional business requirements/plans/change requests, etc.


----------



## manishbyte (Dec 30, 2012)

*RPl sample*

Hi,
Can you please share the RPl project report sample, as i am confused over the depth of details required to be given.

Regards
Manish 




prgopala said:


> :focus:
> 
> Well we both did the assessment through agent. Yeah agents charge a lot, but you can sit back and let them do the leg work. Or you can do it on your own. No big deal. All you need is education qualifications documents, experience letter from your company etc and you are good to apply. What more, from 28th may they have made their entire process online, so no need to submit them any hard copies of your documents. Only scanned copied need to be uploaded.
> Go ahead, good luck.


----------



## fenils (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need some help for ACS assessment…

I'm functional Consultant working for Oracle Financial services. 
I need to apply for ACS assessment under Business Analyst category.

My profile is,

1) 4 Years of Banking Experience
2) 4.8 years of Oracle Experience.
3) My current Job profile with Oracle Financial Services meets the criteria for Business Analyst,
4) I'll be completing 5 Years of Oracle Experience in July'13, 
5) I've done my Bachelor of Commerce (Accounts) & MBA Finance (Management Information & Control System - subject was part of my curriculum)
6) I've done NIIT One year Diploma (2 Semester Course)

Queries:
1) I'll be completing five years in IT in July'13, can I apply for assessment now?
2) Am I eligible to apply with ICT minor? 
(Considering NIIT one year & Management information system as part of my curriculum)
3) As I said i'm functional consultant, & i got my Oracle job based on my banking experience, will they consider my banking experience??

Pls Help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Amar,

I'm nearly in the same situation as your brother was and looking for some help with assessment via RPL. I'm also a Commerce graduate working as System Administrator with 15 yrs of experience.

Could you please share the RPL format and project report that your brother has filed for assessment ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vinaybj (May 1, 2013)

gav7red said:


> Thats great, many thanks for the advice... I think i'll start the paperwork this weekend!


Have you already applied for RPL ?
My situation is also similar to yours, I have my academic not related to ICT .
What are the troubles that you had , kindly share your experience.


----------



## Bhaskiidon (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys

Im in the early stage of filing for class 190(state sponsorship) subclass 261112 as Systems Analyst. I need to fill out the RPL as my degree is in management studies however I work in IT. 

Has anybody filled out the RPL for system analyst? My agent is asking for a lot of extra money only to fill out an RPL containing project details.


----------



## vinaybj (May 1, 2013)

Check out this website rpl-It.com . 
Could anyone share across the rpl project report , even I am planning to start my process in next week


----------



## Bhaskiidon (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Vinay. 

Do you have information whether the RPL from this website is reliable or not?

Cheers
Bhaskii


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

Finally I had applied for ACS assessment via RPL (System Admin) and let me tell you guys that its not a big deal to write RPL report. My consultant was asking for a big amount and I was not ready to pay that much. It took me a week to write the RPL report and after several reviews, I had finally sumitted for assessment.

Its just that one has to scratch the head for taking out project details from bottom of memory.

For me now the waiting period is going on....


----------



## Bhaskiidon (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Parmeet

Help kardo yaar. RPL share kardo, it would help in speed up of process.!!!

Bhaskii


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Bhaskii,

Please share your email id and I will forward an example to you via email.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

parmeetsm said:


> Finally I had applied for ACS assessment via RPL (System Admin) and let me tell you guys that its not a big deal to write RPL report. My consultant was asking for a big amount and I was not ready to pay that much. It took me a week to write the RPL report and after several reviews, I had finally sumitted for assessment.
> 
> Its just that one has to scratch the head for taking out project details from bottom of memory.
> 
> For me now the waiting period is going on....


One should not seek any help in writing RPL project reports. One has to sign at the end of report stating that he/she did not seek any help in writing those reports.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Bhaskiidon said:


> Hi Parmeet
> 
> Help kardo yaar. RPL share kardo, it would help in speed up of process.!!!
> 
> Bhaskii


It is not advised to directly or indirectly use others' reports. ACS checks for plagiarism as first thing.


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

NirajK said:


> It is not advised to directly or indirectly use others' reports. ACS checks for plagiarism as first thing.


It is not about copy/paste. This is understood that project details should be genuine and not copied. I think getting an idea on how to write is not prohibited.


----------



## Bhaskiidon (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks NirajK,
However it is understood that we are not exactly copying like a copycat. I need guidance on how to write one report and that advice can be given by someone who has the expertise or has already filed one. 
Anyways thanks for your consideration. 

Parmeetm : Would appreciate your assistance.


----------



## fuzzyslk (Jul 6, 2013)

*1st timer*

hello all, this is my first post on the forum, and i've found much useful information here, however, as everyone already knows, migration is such a huge stepping stone, and there's soo many questions and soo many varying answers... so i'd appreciate all the help i can get...

my question is based on the fact that i will have to be getting an RPL done myself as i have varying ERP experience (SAP & Oracle EBS) as a functional analyst, and have an MBA which is completely unrelated to my work experience...

pls let me know if the best occupation to choose would be ICT business analyst, as my work experience comprises of a mix of functional supporting roles, implementation and business analysis.

i'd also like to know what method would be used to prove the details contained in the RPL, eg. the fact that you carried out training sessions for end-users and super users... or is proof even required?

thanks folks : )


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*how much exp deducted?*



parmeetsm said:


> Finally I had applied for ACS assessment via RPL (System Admin) and let me tell you guys that its not a big deal to write RPL report. My consultant was asking for a big amount and I was not ready to pay that much. It took me a week to write the RPL report and after several reviews, I had finally sumitted for assessment.
> 
> Its just that one has to scratch the head for taking out project details from bottom of memory.
> 
> For me now the waiting period is going on....


Hi Parmeetsm,

Hope you received ACS assessment. How much experience they deducted for you?


----------

